# configurazione syslog-ng

## lupoalberto-273

Ciao a tutti,

ho provato a configurare syslog-ng modifcando il file /etc/conf.d/syslog-ng.conf per farmi salvare i log in appositi file,

ma quando riavvio syslog-ng ottengo sempre lo stesso errore

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...

/etc/conf.d/syslog-ng: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('

/etc/conf.d/syslog-ng: line 1: `options { long_hostnames(off); sync(0); };'        [ ok ]

/etc/conf.d/syslog-ng: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('

/etc/conf.d/syslog-ng: line 1: `options { long_hostnames(off); sync(0); };'

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...        

e non mi applica la configurazione...

il pacchetto è compilato come

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.0.4  USE="pcre ssl tcpd -caps -hardened -ipv6 (-selinux) -spoof-source -sql -static" 0 kB

il file syslog-ng.conf comincia così:

```

options { long_hostnames(off); sync(0); };

#source where to read log

source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); };

source kernsrc { file("/proc/kmsg"); };

...

```

grazie in anticipo

----------

## xdarma

 *lupoalberto-273 wrote:*   

> ma quando riavvio syslog-ng ottengo sempre lo stesso errore:
> 
> /etc/conf.d/syslog-ng: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('
> 
> 

 

Magari postare anche la prima riga di /etc/conf.d/syslog-ng potrebbe essere utile...

O anche tornare a sysklogd  ;-)

----------

## Kernel78

per lavoro in questi ultimi mesi ho lavorato molto su syslog-ng e mi sono scambiato una marea di mail con un tecnico di balabit ...

ovviamente preferirei non vedere più una riga di configurazione di syslog-ng per il resto della vita  :Laughing: 

se posti tutta la configurazione posso provare ad aiutarti  :Wink: 

----------

## ginsoak

la prima riga del file di configurazione dovrebbe essere

```
@version: 3.0
```

----------

